# My Bidaia- My Journey



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey guys! I am going to start a thread on my QH mare, Bella.
I have been riding Bella since I got her last June. I am currently training her on barrels and poles and am going too be using this thread to show our progress!
If you have any questions, drop them below! 
I will start journaling after work with Bella today!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Okay.... Where do I start. Today was unbelievable! Bella was great! Huge improvement from yesterday. Yesterday she was fighting me and did not want to respond to cues. (Not that I can blame her, she was after all in heat....)
But today, man! It started off looking good when my little sister and I went to catch her, and she went right to my sister and my sister was able to catch her! 
Then we put her fly sheet on and let her loose. During the day I cleaned show brushes and show tack.
Then we rode. She was wonderful! We did serpentines and circles and squares. Then we went and swan in the river bareback for over an hour! She was great! I also breezed her bareback for the first time.  
**I am still getting the hang of this whole journaling thing, posts will get longer. I will talk more in depth later tonight!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good day! Share some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

"When saddles and dry land are over rated"

More to come


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Oops! That one should have been 
"Pre ride Prettiness"


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

"Alright, mom, I'm posing, now take the picture!"


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

"Okay. This is the last perfect pose!"


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

"Ooo! Mom, look at the pretty gelding over there!"


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

"This... Is so... WET!"


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

or ^^ "When saddles and dry land are over rated"


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Now, when I say she was great, I mean it. She was so soft in the mouth, her head was lowered, she was smooth in each gait, and, for the first time, she willingly switches leads! I've got a good one  Days like today keep me going with this project, days like yesterday make me second guess myself. Tomorrows plans include practicing for halter, ponying yearlings, and swimming in the river again!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Yay! Today was a success! She wasn't AS great as yesterday, but not every day can be great. First we practiced halter, (Our pivot is only getting better) and then she got turned out for the day. We never did pony the yearlings. We went down to the river, and she did good again! When I tried to lope her out, she was a butt. She kept loping sideways and trying to pull her whole, "Ima turn quick and you aren't going to be able to do anything about it" I figured that one out a long time ago. So, all in all, besides that one little bobble, today was good. 
I hope that she's good tomorrow for our rodeo! 
Any advice for tomorrow? I have a bad problem with getting nervous...


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

She's cute, I love palominos!

For the rodeo tomorrow, try to just think of it as a fun experience. No matter whether you place or not, try to think of having fun and a good, positive show experience being the goal (for example, horse staying calm, completing your routine/test/etc correctly). I think you'll be happy if you're competing to meet your own goals rather than comparing to other riders.  Good luck!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

NavigatorsMom said:


> She's cute, I love palominos!
> 
> For the rodeo tomorrow, try to just think of it as a fun experience. No matter whether you place or not, try to think of having fun and a good, positive show experience being the goal (for example, horse staying calm, completing your routine/test/etc correctly). I think you'll be happy if you're competing to meet your own goals rather than comparing to other riders.  Good luck!


Thank you! Much luck needed
 
I will update you guys tomorrow. As for pictures from today, she wasn't being very photo genetic.


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh my GOODNESS! Today was Spectacular! She "ran" a 33.335 in poles, (She's still in training in poles, it was trot/lope) and a 22.567 in barrels! The best someone did in barrels the whole days, all ages, was 18.3 (Or close to it) I am so proud. Super sad my moms phone ran out of space during the pole video and didn't have any for barrels... Hopefully going to get a video Tuesday! Tomorrow she gets a deserved day off


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey guys! My 2yo just got back from the trainer! I will update you when I get a chance!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

I haven't updates you FOREVER! I'm sorry. I haven't been doing much work with Bella. I have been busy with my 2yo. I don't ride her very often, but I do tons of ground work. Tonight I am going to practice poles with Bella, if the weather holds up!  I will update you on how (if) it went.


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

It has been SO long! I have a bunch to tell you 

I sent Bella off to a 4-H Horse Show last Tuesday (?) 

The pair won showmanship and placed 2nd in both barrels and poles! They rocked trail as well!

After that, I gave Bella a day and then rode on cows. Pretty boring, really. 

THEN, I decided I wanted to work her on poles. Bad decision, I guess. She was just nuts! Sticking her head everywhere, purposely knocking poles with her nose, trying to rear, everything. I just walked her through them and worked on Barrels a bit.

She then got days off until today.

I worked her on poles until I saw lightening. She did pretty well, we even accomplished trotting through then all with no hands!

Tomorrow we will move bulls on her and Wednesday I will work Barrels.


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Screenshot from a video I found of Bella Mae and the "Slip Happens" moment before we got our new arena- and before it warmed up so much


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Me-riding pony
Young girl-riding Bella


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Bella posing for a nice shot a week ago


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

I am doing a Q & A on this thread! Ask for any of my opinions on horse related things, and I will answer them honestly with at least paragraph long post. Thanks!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

